# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Настройка файла robots.txt

## 133 MHz

Привет всем. Помогите пожалуйста как создавать этот файл на сервере?
Какие основные команды? что нужно прописывать?

----------


## reshele

*Все о файле robots.txt по-русски.* http://robotstxt.org.ru/

----------

